# Aluminium Streamline..



## Ligget (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry I have not been around much lately, better now so I want to show you all this Streamline twist pen I made, it is aluminium with black titanium hardware. Mirror finish obtained by wet sanding from 240 up to 600, then wet micromesh from 1500 to 12000. Finally Brasso and Ren Wax on top.

Turned using woodturning tools on my wood lathe, best way for me I found!

Comments welcomed ....


----------



## Don Farr (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow !!! and you turned it on a wood lathe? That is fantastic.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 3, 2009)

Very, very nice pen. You have to send one here for final inspection and approval. LOL:wink::RockOn:


----------



## Kaspar (Apr 3, 2009)

That's class.  Just beautiful.


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 3, 2009)

Classy!


----------



## johnnycnc (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice, Mark!


----------



## greenmtnguy (Apr 3, 2009)

Bravo,
Looks great Mark.


----------



## arjudy (Apr 3, 2009)

Fantastic! Beautiful! Wonderful!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice work!!


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice Mark...it's so polished I'm going blind!


----------



## micharms (Apr 3, 2009)

That is absolutely fantastic!

Michael


----------



## CaptG (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome looking pen, Mark.  Very nice job.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice..

I did one of those for a Bash contest, but it didn't come out this nice


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Apr 3, 2009)

Breathtaking in every which way Mark! Yikes it looks PERFECT!!!


----------



## galoot_loves_tools (Apr 3, 2009)

Elegant! That kit really looks good in aluminum. How much sharpening did you have to do to turn the blank?


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 3, 2009)

Excellent choice of kit and the finish on it looks great. I am just getting started at turning metal pens and trying to pick peopl's brains here. May I ask how did you true up the blanks???  Did you us a barrel trimmer or sand the ends???


----------



## bitshird (Apr 3, 2009)

Beautiful pen mark brilliant finish as well.


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 3, 2009)

Stunning pen Mark . Great choice of kits for it . The contrast really makes it stand out . Your fit and finish is dead on . Spectacular  :good::good::good:


----------



## SuperDave (Apr 4, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 4, 2009)

Very Classy, very classy indeed.  Nice line and it all flows so nicely.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 4, 2009)

galoot_loves_tools said:


> Elegant! That kit really looks good in aluminum. How much sharpening did you have to do to turn the blank?


 
Tom on each barrel I resharpened twice so four times in all! 

A big thank you to all who took the time to look at my pen and reply, it really is appreciated.


----------



## ahoiberg (Apr 4, 2009)

wow mark, this is a very nice pen. time well spent!


----------



## rherrell (Apr 4, 2009)

WELL DONE BUDDY!!
I gotta try one of those.


----------



## mitchm (Apr 4, 2009)

Mark, awesome job!! A real beauty!


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 4, 2009)

That is an outstanding pen.


----------



## talbot (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful pen Mark and superb work as always.
regards, Bill


----------



## Stick Rounder (Apr 4, 2009)

That is a beautiful pen.  Excellent finish.


----------



## LouisQC (Apr 4, 2009)

Great pen. The finish looks awesome and the combination with Black Ti is superb.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Apr 4, 2009)

You have outdone yourself on this one - it is a beautiful pen!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 4, 2009)

Mark,

As always, it is a distinct pleasure to look at your work.  This is truly spectacular.


----------



## Tn-Steve (Apr 4, 2009)

Super nice, as always from you.  I am beginning to think that Black Ti goes good with almost anything.

Steve


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Apr 7, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> Stunning pen Mark . Great choice of kits for it . The contrast really makes it stand out . Your fit and finish is dead on . Spectacular  :good::good::good:



Ditto.


----------



## Mather323 (Apr 7, 2009)

Your pen turned out amazing!   Great work.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 7, 2009)

I missed this post somehow. WOW, beautiful work, but then we have come to expect all of yours to be - WOW!


----------



## Ligget (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks guys for your positive comments!


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Apr 7, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## BigShed (Apr 7, 2009)

Great looking pen, very classy combination.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 7, 2009)

Ligget said:


> Sorry I have not been around much lately, better now so I want to show you all this Streamline twist pen I made, it is aluminium with black titanium hardware. Mirror finish obtained by wet sanding from 240 up to 600, then wet micromesh from 1500 to 12000. Finally Brasso and Ren Wax on top.
> 
> Turned using woodturning tools on my wood lathe, best way for me I found!
> 
> Comments welcomed ....


 

Mark when you said you wet sanded, did you just plain water or a mineral oil???  I have gotten mine to the point I am ready to sand to a finish. I am not sure if I want a very shiney finish or a satin finish.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 8, 2009)

John I wet sanded with water, if you stop the finishing process when you reach 12000mm the finish will be satin.

If you want a mirror finish then apply Brasso and buff with dry cloth, do this several times. I put a couple of coats of Ren Wax on at the end to help with finger prints, good luck!


----------



## daveeisler (May 2, 2009)

Yes , I am with everyone, it is beutiful, and you make it sound so easy, where did you find the blanks, Dave


----------



## kruzzer (May 2, 2009)

Classy looking pen.  the finish looks fantastic....


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice work Mark, as always >>Stellar


----------



## stoneman (Jul 11, 2009)

Very Excelllent!!


----------

